
News Researchers found Bacteria send electrical signals to communicate - based2
http://mykotori.com/researchers-found-bacteria-send-electrical-signals-communicate/
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/science/comments/5nw48b/researchers...](https://www.reddit.com/r/science/comments/5nw48b/researchers_found_bacteria_send_electrical/)

